# Three way challenge - who's in?



## SquarePeg (Sep 14, 2017)

I was thinking for our next challenge we could show 3 different takes on a single subject. It can be the same photo processed 3 different ways or 3 different photos of the same subject. You can post one series each day or just one for the week if that's all you have time for.  Just get out there and shoot!  

 The challenge will start on Saturday. 

Who's in?


----------



## tecboy (Sep 14, 2017)

I think I have a plenty of photos.


----------



## pixmedic (Sep 14, 2017)

saw the title and thought I was going to finally be able to use the pictures from our pool party days...


----------



## SquarePeg (Sep 14, 2017)

pixmedic said:


> saw the title and thought I was going to finally be able to use the pictures from our pool party days...



Made you look!


----------



## waday (Sep 14, 2017)

I'm in!


----------



## gk fotografie (Sep 15, 2017)

I'm in.

Gerard


----------



## vintagesnaps (Sep 15, 2017)

I like my chili a 4 way onion but I guess I could do a 3 way for a change.


----------



## jaomul (Sep 15, 2017)

I'll try. Thanks


----------



## SquarePeg (Sep 15, 2017)

jcdeboever said:


> 1.
> View attachment 146785
> 
> 2.
> ...



Sweet but we're still doing the square one challenge.  You're early for the three way.  There's a really bad joke in there somewhere!


----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 15, 2017)

SquarePeg said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> > 1.
> ...


OMG, I thought today was Saturday! I guess that's what happens when your on a mini vacation. You can delete it.


----------



## tecboy (Sep 15, 2017)

Can I show some previews today?  I'm like @jcdeboever, so hype-up.


----------



## SquarePeg (Sep 15, 2017)

tecboy said:


> Can I show some previews today?  I'm like @jcdeboever, so hype-up.



I'll add a link to a new thread to post the pics for the challenge.   Try to use new photos please.  The point of the challenge is to offer inspiration and ideas and to get people shooting.


----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 15, 2017)

tecboy said:


> Can I show some previews today?  I'm like @jcdeboever, so hype-up.


I wasn't hyped, just thought it was Saturday...lol


----------



## limr (Sep 15, 2017)

I am going to give this one a try. It's been really busy and I've been in a major photographic slump that I'm trying to get out of. I luuuuuuuhrve me a square photo so it was kinda killing me to not take part in the last challenge, but I just don't have the time to break out the TLRs and develop the film, scan, edit, and upload all in time to take part in the challenge. And I'm sorry, but for me, if it's square, it's film. I can't do no fake squares 

But I also love trying different takes of a single subject, and I'm willing to resort to my dslr for that.


----------



## SquarePeg (Sep 15, 2017)

Post the photos for this challenge here:

3 for 1 Challenge- Post Photos Here


----------



## zombiesniper (Sep 15, 2017)

I'm in.
It'll be the only 3 way I'm going to get.

P.S. Mrs. Zombie read and agrees.


----------



## tecboy (Sep 15, 2017)

There is a big event for me tomorrow.  I will be shooting a lot the whole day.  I'm sure I will get a lot of 3-in-1s.


----------



## Derrel (Sep 15, 2017)

Wheeler Warehouse, Early AM, iPhone SE.The floor is very dusty, and it is crowned, not level.


 




 




 The photo looking out is my favorite.


----------



## rosh4u (Sep 15, 2017)

I will surely try.


----------



## SquarePeg (Sep 16, 2017)

Don't forget to post in the other thread that I linked to in the post above.


----------



## snowbear (Sep 16, 2017)

sure.


----------

